# Supplements that proved to be helpful



## AndyLT (Oct 8, 2007)

There are a lot of threads in this section discussing various anti-anxiety & anti-depression supplements.
Could we try to summarize what supplements have a high chance of helping?

From my own experience:

- Coffee. Increases my low mood in the morning dramatically. But I take it only as medications, because too much of it increases anxiety.

- Strong green tea. Stimulates, increases mood and energy, gives motivation. I drink lots of it throughout the day. Caution: it contains caffeine too.

- Tutsan (wort) tea. Great before bed-time. Gives me deeper sleep and I fall asleep fast. They say that it's harmful during summertime.


----------



## robertz (Feb 4, 2009)

AndyLT said:


> There are a lot of threads in this section discussing various anti-anxiety & anti-depression supplements.
> Could we try to summarize what supplements have a high chance of helping?


Ok, let's go...

Pure depression (with no anxiety): SAM-e, L-Tyrosine, TMG
Mixed depression (with anxiety): SAM-e, L-Tyrosine, TMG, 5-HTP, PharmaGABA, Taurine. 
Pure anxiety (no depression): TMG, PharmaGABA, Taurine

Let's add some basic multivitamin, and some extra calcium/mangesium/vitamin D.

COMMENTS:

There are studies which suggest that both SAM-e and 5-HTP are better or equal than antidepressives like SSRIs or some classic trycliclics. TMG being able to convert part of itself to SAM-e has some of its benefits while being considerably cheaper and more stable.

PharmaGABA and Taurine are not very researched, but they have a powerful anti-anxiety effect, more when combined.

POST-DATA: Before trying any supplement check if you have any medical condition which might be the cause of your suffering, like a thyroid or a liver disorder.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Monster energy drinks


----------



## Honeybee1980 (Jan 29, 2009)

what is TMG?


----------



## robertz (Feb 4, 2009)

Honeybee1980 said:


> what is TMG?


TMG = Tri Methyl Glycine (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trimethylglycine)


----------



## Honeybee1980 (Jan 29, 2009)

robertz said:


> TMG = Tri Methyl Glycine (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trimethylglycine)


thanks, i will look into it


----------



## AndyLT (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks Robertz for an extensive list.

What about magnesium (organic form) which was discussed so widely here? What's the verdict?


----------



## AndyLT (Oct 8, 2007)

On a side note. This is my plan on testing new supplements:

1. Research a bit about what supplement form or brand has the best effect.
2. Find out what is the maximum recommended daily dosage of it.
3. Take ONE supplement at a time in increased dosage.
4. Observe results.

Does that sound good?


----------



## robertz (Feb 4, 2009)

AndyLT said:


> On a side note. This is my plan on testing new supplements:
> 
> 1. Research a bit about what supplement form or brand has the best effect.
> 2. Find out what is the maximum recommended daily dosage of it.
> ...


Yeah, that is definately the way to go, unless you have a severe depression/anxiety and can't wait to get some relief.

As far as brands go, I recommend you the following: Solgar, Jarrow Formulas, Thorne Research, and Bluebonnet. There are some brands like Now Foods which are good in some of their products, but are not consistent in terms of quality (broken capsules, bad ingredients, etc).

Regarding magnesium... reading George Eby's research site, one might come to the conclusion that it is the definitive cure, but it simply doesn't work for everyone. It won't harm you anyway.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

5-HTP 200 mg before sleeping helps me. I keep an overall better mood, I don't get as upset during stressful situations (like being bitten at work), and I tend not to dwell on the negative as much.


----------



## AndyLT (Oct 8, 2007)

Let's bring this thread back. I want to hear more experiences with over-the-counter supplements.


----------



## silver777 (Mar 20, 2011)

Anxiety and depression are normally Physically related disorders..meaning there is something in your body that is not balanced because of a factor or chemical, toxin that u dont even know is affecting u! In the old days these things rarely exhisted and now its in every 2nd person u talk to..y? when u r say 10 years old u go to the dentist he puts flouride and mercury (the deadliest chemical on earth) in your mouth..which is nw a huge factor in mental retardation or damage, ur parents give u juice with tap water in a plastic bottle for school which exposes u to many toxic chemicals..look at evry aspect of your health dont just jump into buying bottle after bottle of Vitamins expecting to find help or the cure..the cure is in u it is around u..look into heavy metal exposure and poisoning and do whats necessary to avoid these things and methods of detoxing these elements before u dwell into supplementing.


----------



## Giraffe (Sep 7, 2010)

Rhodiola + exercise knocks my anxiety down to almost nothing.


----------

